#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  «شفيق»: سأقيل أى وزير غير كفء بعد 10 أيام.. والحد العادل للأجور 3 آلاف جنيه

## ابن البلد

بفارق 10 دقائق بين كل منها، أجرت 3 قنوات فضائية حوارات مع الدكتور أحمد شفيق ، رئيس الوزراء من خلال برامج «الحياة اليوم» على شبكة تليفزيون الحياة و«90 دقيقة» على قناة المحور، و«العاشرة مساء» على قناة دريم، على التوالى.

كان للبرنامج الأول سبق إجراء أول حوار تليفزيونى مع رئيس الوزراء، فيما كان للثانى سبق إعلان بيان الرئيس مبارك خلال الحوار، وفى الحالات الثلاث اتسمت الحوارات بالبعد عن الشكل الرسمى والمتكلف، فلم يتعمد «شفيق» أن يكون أول ظهور تليفزيونى له فى قنوات خاصة مرتديا «بلوفر» أزرق بسيطا، ومتحدثًا بطريقة مبسطة إلى الناس.

الحوار الذى بدأ التنويه عنه على «الحياة» منذ عصر الثلاثاء كان محددا له 15 دقيقة، لكنه امتد على مدار ساعة و20 دقيقة، وزاد أيضًا على المدة المحددة له فى «المحور» ليصل إلى ساعة كاملة، ومثلها فى «دريم».

جاء حديث «شفيق» لـ«90 دقيقة» نسخة مكررة من حديثه لـ«الحياة اليوم»، إلى أن جاء خطاب الرئيس، الذى أثارت كلماته دموع «شفيق» خلال الفاصل، وإن رفض على الهواء وصف بيان مبارك بأنه تنازلات، وقال: «دعوتنا للحوار مع المعارضة لا تزال قائمة، ومن يعرف الرئيس جيدًا يعلم أنه وطنى حتى النخاع، وأنه سيموت على أرض مصر، وأنه أحد أبناء المؤسسة العسكرية، ولا يمكنه خيانة مصر وتركها فى هذه الأجواء، وقال: أرى كلام الرئيس بشكل مختلف عن الجميع لأننى أعرفه جيدًا.

ووصف «شفيق» ثورة الغضب بأنها تعبير حاد عن الرأى العام فى شكل جماعى، ورفض تسميتها ثورة أو انتفاضة، مؤكدًا أن نقص السلع الغذائية منذ الثلاثاء الماضى، يتحمل وزره المتظاهرون، واعتبره من تداعيات قرارهم بالتظاهر الذى قال إنهم لم يدرسوه، مؤكدًا محاكمة كل الفاسدين، وقال: الفاسد ليس من يحتكر فحسب، بل أيضًا من يسكت على الاحتكار، ووعد «شفيق» بعدم التعرض لأى من المتظاهرين، وقال: «برقبتى لن يمس أحد المصريين المتواجدين فى ميدان التحرير بسوء»، وعبر عن قلقه مما يحدث فى الشارع المصرى، وإن لم يخف إصراره على النجاح، وقال لمقدمى «الحياة اليوم» شريف عامر ولبنى عسل، ومقدم «90 دقيقة» معتز الدمرداش ومقدمة «العاشرة مساء» منى الشاذلى: «إن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملاً، لذا أنوى النجاح وأعمل من أجله، وهذا منهجى فى حياتى العملية، والحمد لله ربنا عمره ما خذلنى»، وأضاف: مصر مختلفة جدًا قبل 25 يناير عنها بعد هذا التاريخ، والاختلاف هو أن التغيير أصبح أكثر ظهورًا، وهذا لا يغضبنا، فنحن نغضب عندما يتم تكسير محل، لكننا لا نغضب من وجود حرية تعبير.

وأكد «شفيق» أن الصراحة مطلوبة فى هذا التوقيت لعبور الأزمة، وأضاف: «المطلب الأول للشباب كان الحوار، وبالفعل عرضنا الحوار لإبداء الرأى، وتبادل وجهات النظر، ولكن للأسف البعض أبدى اعتراضه على بدء الحوار، وأوضح: لا أنكر أن هناك أناسًا تعرضوا للظلم، إذ سارع البعض برفض الحوار، فى الوقت الذى رحب فيه آخرون، لكنهم لم يجدوا الدرب الذى يسلكونه لتحقيق هذا الحوار، وأقول لمن اتهمنا بتأخر الحوار إننا بالفعل أخطأنا ونتدارك هذا الخطأ والتأخير، فلا تعاقبوا مبدأ الحوار نفسه.

ورحب «شفيق» بمبادرة البرنامج تنظيم حوار بينه وبين مجموعة من شباب المحتجين فى ميدان التحرير، وطالب بإجراء الحوار فى أسرع وقت، لكنه اشترط أن يكونوا شبابًا يتحدثون بعقل لا يهتفون فقط. وقال: «طالما أنا مش خايف من حاجة ومعنديش حاجة تستخبى، كل واحد يقول طرحه، ومرة ثانية نعتذر عن البطء فى إجراء الحوار».

وأضاف إنه يقبل الحوار مع الجميع، لأنه رئيس وزراء مصر كلها، وقال: «مفيش حاجة بالنسبة لى اسمها معارضة وغير معارضة، ولا أستثنى أحدًا من الحوار، بالعكس المعارضة أكثر احتياجًا للحوار معى أكثر من غير المعارضة، حتى أوضح نفسى»، وعاب «شفيق» على المصادرة المسبقة على الحكومة الجديدة، مؤكدًا أن التجربة والتفاعل معها خير دليل على نجاحها.

وعن ظروف تكليف الوزارة الجديدة قال «شفيق» إن استبعاد رجال الأعمال لم يكن لتقصير فى أداء مهامهم، وأضاف: لدينا قناعة بأن الوزراء رجال الأعمال لو لم يكونوا مشغولين بأعمالهم الخاصة لكانوا أنجزوا أكثر، وأقسم بالله أننى لا أعلم هل وزير الإعلام رجل أعمال أم لا، مؤكدًا أنه هو من اختار وزير الداخلية، ورفض الإدلاء بأى تفاصيل حول رفض الدكتور بطرس غالى ورشيد محمد رشيد، الانضمام للوزارة الجديدة، كما رفض وصف الحكومة الجديدة بأنها مجرد تعديل وزارى، وقال: «اللى يقول كده عفوًا يبقى مش بيفهم، وأقسم بالله أننى لو وجدت ضرورة لتغيير الـ30 وزيرًا لفعلتها»، ودافع «شفيق» عن استمرار هانى هلال وعائشة عبدالهادى فى الحكومة قائلاً: «يا جماعة أنا عايز أنجح، وأكيد سأستعين بوجوه تساعدنى على هذا النجاح، هانى هلال مجتهد جدًا، لكن ليس له نصيب كبير من حب الناس، وتمت التضحية بالدكتور أحمد زكى بدر، رغم أنه الأفضل فى موقعه لأن الناس لا تحبه، ولأنه حاد وعامل زى المدفع فى كلامه، و أعتقد أننى لو جلست معه فترة أطول كنت ظبطته، ولو ما لقيتش غيره واضطريت أجيبه، ساعتها هاقعد عليه سنة كامله لحد ما أظبطه، لكن للأسف ما عنديش وقت لهذا الآن».

وتابع «شفيق»: توليت الوزارة فى وقت حرج، وبالنسبة للدكتور على المصيلحى، أعدكم بـ«مصيلحى» مختلف، وهتشوفوا طريقته معايا، كما أنه لديه ملفات كثيرة، ولو لم يستطع إنجازها فأنا سريع جدًا، ومن يثبت إنه لازم يمشى هيمشى، ودى مش «فتونة» منى، وأرجو ألا تظلموا سامح فهمى، وزير البترول، فيده مغلولة بسبب زيادة أسعار البترول عالمياً.

وبرر استمرار أحمد أبوالغيط فى وزارة الخارجية بأن دوره مطلوب ومهم فى ظل الظروف العالمية، وأكد أن خطأ أفريقيا وحوض النيل يشترك فيه وزراء الصناعة والتجارة والإعلام والتعاون الدولى، فهو خطأ حكومة بأكملها، ووصف «شفيق» من يعتبرون مصر مسؤولة عن تقسيم السودان بأن كلامهم غير أمين، مشيراً إلى أن الناس تفضل عمرو موسى على «أبوالغيط» لأنها تكره الحكومة ككل، وبالتالى تكره وزراءها، وطبيعى أن تؤيد الوزير السابق، وطالب «شفيق» بالصبر على الوزارة الجديدة، وعدم حسابها على فساد كان سابقًا عليها، وقال: «من المنظور العام أسأل الناس: كام وزير كان فيه خلل فى أدائه وقعد فى الحكومة الجديدة».

وتابع: أنه لن يتردد فى إقالة وزير بعد 10 أيام من تكليفه إذا تبين أنه غير قادر على أداء المهمة، وقال: «لقد تم اختيار منهج أحمد شفيق، وليس شخص أحمد شفيق، ومن يستطع الاتفاق مع منهجى يلتزم بتطبيقه كما أريده، ومن لم يستطع فليعتذر».

وأضاف شفيق أن قبول الطعن وتطبيق الأحكام، أقل ما سيحدث فى مجلس الشعب، ورفض الإدلاء بمعلومات عن حل المجلس من عدمه، مشيرًا إلى أن الحل فى هذا التوقيت قد يحرم المصريين من مطالبتهم بتعديل الدستور، ووعد بأن تعود الشرطة فى خدمة الشعب، مؤكدًا أن الهدف فى هذه المرحلة هو إرضاء المواطن، ليس لمجرد إرضائه، بل للقناعة بمطالبه.

وشدد على صعوبة تشكيل حكومة ائتلافية، تضم قوى المعارضة، وقال: «من غير المنطقى أن تشكل حكومة مختلطة وأنت تملك أغلبية حزبية»، وأعترف بأن الحد الأدنى للأجور للأسرة، المفترض ألا يقل عن 3 آلاف جنيه، واستدرك: «لكن منين تجيب الحكومة 3 آلاف جنيه لكل أسرة، وأقسم بالله أن كل قرار سأتخذه سأطرح ظروفه، ومن يملك من المواطنين حلاً أفضل فليطرحه وأعده بتنفيذه».

ووجه شفيق حديثه لشباب المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير قائلاً: «تفاءلوا وأعطونا فرصة، واعتبرونا صادقين، إلى أن يثبت العكس»، وأضاف: «عدم ترشيح الرئيس مبارك فى الانتخابات المقبلة»، أحد مطالب هؤلاء الشباب لكنني وفى المجمل أرى أنه ليس من حق أحد أن يحجب حق الترشح عن مواطن مصرى، اتركوا من يترشح يترشح، وارفضوه فى بطاقات الانتخابات، وهذا ينطبق على أى شخص، فلا يوجد فى الدستور المصرى ما يمنع أحدًا من الترشح لمجرد قرابته بمسؤول، وأطالب المواطنين إذا لم يجدوا الصندوق الانتخابى، نزيهًا فى المرة المقبلة بأن يعودوا إلى ميدان التحرير مرة أخرى.

نقلا عن المصري اليوم

----------

